# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  ज्वालामुखी  की आग पर विष्णु जी का मन्दिर

## garima

हमारे देश में धार्मिक मान्यताओं को विज्ञान से ज़्यादा महत्व दिया जाता है. इस बात का प्रमाण देने की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है क्योंकि इस देश में आस्था का स्थान सर्वोपरि है.

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

आज हम आपको एक ऐसे मंदिर के बारे में बताने जा रहा हैं जो ज्वालामुखी पर बसा हुआ है. शायद आपको यकीन न हो लेकिन ये सच है. ये मंदिर आंध्र प्रदेश के गुंटूर जिले के मंगलागिरी में है. यहां भगवान विष्णु की पूजा होती है.

----------


## garima

।।।।।।

----------


## garima

जिस पहाड़ी पर ये मंदिर बना हुआ है, उसके नीचे एक शांत ज्वालामुखी है. लोगों का मानना है कि इसको शांत करने के लिए वो लोग पनाकम नाम का प्रसाद भगवान को चढ़ाते हैं. ये प्रसाद गुड़ के घोल का बना होता है. स्थानीय लोगों की मान्यता है कि इसी की वजह से ये ज्वालामुखी शांत है.

----------


## garima

।।।।।।

----------


## garima

लेकिन वैज्ञानिकों का मत है कि भारत में कोई एक्टिव ज्वालामुखी न आज है न कल था. और इस मंदिर के नीचे भी कोई ज्वालामुखी नहीं है, पर जहां ये मीठा प्रसाद चढ़ाया जाता है वहां चींटियां भी नहीं आतीं. फ़िर ये सवाल तो उठना तो लाज्ज़मी है कि आस्था भारी है या विज्ञान?

----------


## garima

मंगलागिरी आंध्र प्रदेश की होने वाली राजधानी अमरावती से लगभग 36 किलोमीटर दूरी पर है. सरकार इस रहस्य को सुलझाने के लिए जल्द ही पहल करने वाली है.

----------

